# FC-710 Running a bit slow... or is it normal?



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Based on RBrylawski and others pics and glowing reviews along with seeing an actual CEO respond to a forum post, I've decided to order a FC-710 (sight unseen, mind you, as the nearest AD is over a 100 minutes away) as my first >$1000 watch. I did order form Jomashop which is a gray market dealer BTW. Anyways, I did receive the watch and while it does appear authentic, it's been running consistently minus 6-7 seconds per day since the 3 days I've had it running in my Wolf winder at 650 TPD bidirectional. It's concerning for me as my much cheaper Seiko Sumo runs around +5 in the winder and even cheaper Orient watch is around +3.
I know FC rates their in-house movement in the -5+10 range so it's a little off spec. I also believe (I'm new to this automatic watch stuff), that as an automatic 'breaks-in' it will actually slow down further. How's the accuracy on your FC's? I'm still within the 30 day return window and I'm quite nervous about keeping this watch as I'll be stuck using Jomashop's own warranty program and if I decide to have FC later service it, I'll be stuck with a 500 Euro service fee. Should I return now and play the 'Accuracy Lottery' again or just keep the watch? It's very very beautiful though, the details front and back, and the movement is mesmerizing.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Keeping it in one position on your winder may not be the best way to test its real accuracy. You may (or may not) get better results by wearing the watch.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^agree with above. You will get varying results from different watches in one position on a winder and this shouldn't necessarily be an indication of how it will perform whilst being worn. Suggest you monitor it on your wrist for a week or so.

You should also have no concerns about authenticity from Jomashop.

BTW - nice watch! I have the slimline moonphase and love it.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Watches run differently in different positions. You need to wear it for a week and track the 'real world' time gain/loss over an extended period. It can also take up to a month before a watch breaks in. It will probably become more accurate over the next few weeks.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello, From experience, a watch that's "slow" right out of the box will NEVER, EVER improve on its own no matter how long the so called "break in" period. Like you say, it will only slow down further in the future. Your only alternative is to have it regulated (I think Jomas may do this) or get rid of it. Good luck with your choice, heb


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies above. The problem with wearing the watch is Jomashop put a cheesy paper strip on the deployant that will tear if I wear it much and will no longer be able to return it. I've put it crown down the last 24 hours and it seems to have sped it up from -8 to -4 per 24 hour period. Either it's positional variance or the watch is 'breaking-in' 

I guess I could have Jomashop regulate it, but I'm debating if it would be better just to exchange it. Then again, the 2nd one could be worse... Decisions decisions...


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I've seen watches improve in both directions. With a fresh watch it seems to be most common that they run fast out of the box and then slow down a bit as they break in. If the watch is NOS, I've seen them run slow out of the box and speed up over time as (I presume) the lubricant gets dispersed.

If you can't wear the watch due to a paper 'safety' strip on the deployant, then hand wind it fully and set it down for 24 hours in each position and measure the variance against an accurate Internet clock like Page Redirection or GMT: Greenwich Mean Time - World Time / Time in every Time Zone. I time mine manually in six positions (dial up, dial down, 12 up, 3 up, 6 up, 9 up). You can average out the variance to get a better estimate of what the deviation is, but it will still only be an approximation of what it will be on your wrist where it will spend most of its time in the 9 up, dial up and 6 up positions.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Watches run differently in different positions. You need to wear it for a week and track the 'real world' time gain/loss over an extended period. It can also take up to a month before a watch breaks in. It will probably become more accurate over the next few weeks.


Totally agree.


----------



## Sc00ter (Dec 2, 2011)

So ? What did you do ?
I'd return it and ask for another one.
It can;' be worse. FC has one of the most precise movements I've seen.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Sc00ter said:


> I'd return it and ask for another one.


What if the next watch runs worse ?

-7s/day is perfectly acceptable for a non-COSC watch if it runs consistently at this rate.


----------



## Sc00ter (Dec 2, 2011)

lvt said:


> W*hat if the next watch runs worse *?
> 
> -7s/day is perfectly acceptable for a non-COSC watch if it runs consistently at this rate.


It could be....but is like saying stop driving your car, you will get into an accident and die. 
7sec/day is acceptable.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

lvt said:


> What if the next watch runs worse ?
> 
> -7s/day is perfectly acceptable for a non-COSC watch if it runs consistently at this rate.


It's consistently running at about -10 to -11 per day. So I set it about 1 minute fast a week and time 'catches up' to it in a week. Since it's an 'in-house' movement, does it have to be sent to FC to be regulated?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Try PM'ing FCGVA. They may be able to help you directly with this issue.



magbarn said:


> It's consistently running at about -10 to -11 per day. So I set it about 1 minute fast a week and time 'catches up' to it in a week. Since it's an 'in-house' movement, does it have to be sent to FC to be regulated?


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, I called Stoll & Co, which is the US service center for FC and basically I'm SOL if I want this watch regulated as they won't do a plain regulation. I'm either going to have to live with -10/11 spd or pay for a full service (which is >$500 as it's an 'in-house' movement o|) as I don't have the warranty cards as the watch was gray market. Oh well I guess you 'roll the dice' when you buy these things gray market. Should've listened to my gut and returned the watch within the 30 day period. I can see an adjustment screw and I'm thinking about opening it myself and turning the screw towards the + sign.... Maybe I'll just take it to a local watchmaker (if I can find one that's still alive or in business lol)


----------

